# Craftsman 10in.Tilting Head Band Saw Questions Feedback ?



## Markee (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking for any info comments feedback on the _Craftsman 10 in. Tilting Head band saw Model # __351.214600_ 

A local pawn shop has one brand new still in the box for $80 and I was thinking about grabbing it but I can't find any reviews or pricing on it 

_







_


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no reviews?*

Leave it in the box at the pawn shop. I wouldn't get one unless I wanted to give my kid a Buck Rogers space ship as well, but then cut the power cord off for safety. I designed a tilting head bandsaw in the '60's as a graduate Industrial Design project, it was not a good idea really. The only real advantage is when making bevels the table is always horizontal and work stays put, other than that and large degree indicator, also my invention, I'd pass on it. I should get it as a memento of times by gone, gone bye...  bill
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bandsaw/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Many years ago, I picked up a 12" Craftsman tilt head bandsaw just to have one. It was 1HP and didn't have much to offer for resawing capabilities. I liked it for what it was. By no means designed for production work.












 







.


----------

